# sump vs can or power filter



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

i keep reading bout sumps but im not sure if i need 1 in my 90g african tank? now i have 2 aqua tech 30\60's


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There are all kinds of filtration systems you can use, the question is, are your current filters sufficient to maintain clean water due to your stocking level and are your water parameters maintained at zero ammonia & nitrite?


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

yeah they should in theory but i know i could upgrade because they might need it plus less filter changes. so how does a sump filter & if so what size would i need for my 90g or just go with the can


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

my suggestion wold be: keep what you have now and add a small canister


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

thanks i keep hearing that im looking at a marineland 360 because im thinking of sand as my subtrate & dnt need it clogging the empellers wut do you think


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

cobyfish13 said:


> yeah they should in theory but i know i could upgrade because they might need it plus less filter changes. so how does a sump filter & if so what size would i need for my 90g or just go with the can


You can easily move from theory to fact by using a test kit and verifying your water parameters.

While a sump or canisters _*may*_ allow you to go longer between filter changes/cleanings, be aware they are generally not as easy or quick as changing filter media in a HOB filter. If they go too long, that may cause issues as well.

It sounds to me like you have a case of "upgrade-itis", which is fine, we all do from time to time.  That said, I'm a big fan of both sumps and canisters, and run tanks with both. My 125 has a PFS substrate, and it has an Eheim Pro 2 on it currently, and I've never had impeller issues due to sand.

Recommend spending some time either with the search function here or Google for learning more about how sumps work, and what their pros and cons are before committing to one.


----------



## altaveras (Oct 7, 2013)

When I saw the subject line I was intrigued to find out what everyone thought was the best type of filtration for Mbuna tanks between sumps, fluidized beds, canisters and/or HOB filters....what are the pros and cons of each? If there is another thread that answers this question, please lead me to it. I don't want anyone to have to recreate the wheel.

Amy


----------



## altaveras (Oct 7, 2013)

Just found this if anyone else is interested.....http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... ation.html


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

i think im gonna go wit the canister plus i have sand & i read that sand gets into the empellers so i think canister


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Tyler_James_L (Jun 19, 2013)

I am all in for sumps because of the amount of media you can put in it, the customizability, etc. Sump or canister in my opinion. If you have sand, be aware of it getting in the filter if unfiltered water goes through it as it might jam and degrade with sand.


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

even with a can or sump the filter can get messed up with the pool filter sand


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

with a reasonably designed sump, the likelihood of sand getting to the pump's impeller is a lot lower than with a canister. Even with a sump using a huge pump, the water moves relatively slow through the sump, up and down over baffles, and the flow is spread out enough that the sand will settle out well before getting to the intake of the pump. Now if the sump is a simple design with a single chamber, this may not be true. The sump under my 180 actually collects detritus in the same chamber as the pump sits in - this looks like red dust. It easily stirs up when I move something, but not in normal course of use. This stuff is much lighter than sand.

If your only criteria is avoiding sand in the impeller, I'd recommend a sump.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Pool filter sand is rarely a problem due to its heavier weight since it isn't prone to being suspended in the water column. There is always the possiblility that your fish can 'spit' the sand into the intake of any filter and if you experience that problem you can add a sponge pre-filter to the filter intake. You will just need to regularly check the pre-filter and clean it more often to prevent clogging.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I think a sump on a 90 gallon is beyond overkill, a waste of space and just too much. If I was running a 90 gallon tank I would be running two Fluvial 406 filters or comparable Eheim canisters and calling it a day. Even though its a 90 gallon tank, after substrate and decor you probably have only 70ish? gallons of water in there to filter.

I would never run a sump on a tank that wasn't drilled or plumbed either.
.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Bowfront said:


> I think a sump on a 90 gallon is beyond overkill, a waste of space and just too much. If I was running a 90 gallon tank I would be running two Fluvial 406 filters or comparable Eheim canisters and calling it a day. Even though its a 90 gallon tank, after substrate and decor you probably have only 70ish? gallons of water in there to filter.
> 
> I would never run a sump on a tank that wasn't drilled or plumbed either.
> .


A correctly sized sump won't take up much more space than a pair of canisters, and supplies significantly more media space. I'd say that 75-90 gals is a place where either type of filter works well, and it is up to the user's preference. In fact, there is a very good chance I'll replace the pair of Eheim 212x filters on my planted 75 with a sump when I redo the tank in a year or two, I like the flexibility in filtering the sump provides, along with keeping "stuff" in the tank to a minimum. There is nothing wrong with running a sump on a non-drilled tank either, I had a 150 set up that way for >10 years, and never had an issue with it, and I'd do it again if/when I get a deal I cannot say no to on another tank. 

The nice thing about this hobby is there are so many different ways of approaching it, very few of which are wrong, but not all work with everyone's situation. For instance, I would not be caught dead with a bow front tank, as I don't like the way the bowed glass distorts what is inside the tank, it looks like a fish-eye lens to me; that said, I know other people find that same thing appealing - so to each their own. :thumb:


----------



## cobyfish13 (May 21, 2013)

thanks im just doing some research on them thats all


----------



## lufbramatt (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't get too hung about about sand vs. canister filters, I've been using them for years with sand and never had any issues, never replaced an impeller yet either. In a well designed filter the water flows to the bottom of the canister, up through the mech and bio media, then finally gets pumped back up to the tank, so the water going through the impeller has already been through the filter media which will catch virtually all the sand if any has got into the intake.


----------

